# How much is too much



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want your opinion on this one.

I feed my boy 5 cups of food a day.
2 1/2 in the morning and 2 1/2 at night time.

He is a year old and is not neutered

We had him on Solid Gold Wolf King and now switched him over to Blue Wilderness Duck Recipe.

My boy is just a little over 27 inches.
We took him to the Vet and he actually lost 5 pounds in 2 months.
He now weighs 80 pounds.

He is not fat (at least I dont think he is, the Vet also said he looks healthy and in good shape) He is very energetic.

*Do you think 5 cups of food a day is too much? How many cups do you feed your GSD?*

*All opinions welcomed*


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I don't think that's too much to be feeding. I feed Sigurd 4 cups a day. 2 in the morning, 1 in the afternoon, and 1 before bed. He is 80 lbs and in great shape (almost 13 months, altered). I'm sure I could add on another cup to Sigurd's diet and he would still be in shape (he's really energetic).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the food you are feeding, and the dogs activity level as far as amounts go. 
Growth spurts may require more, or if the dog is feeling cushy, then back off. Training treats should be included in the daily amount, so if your treating lots then less in a meal portion. 
I wouldn't worry about the amount of portions as long as you feel a couple ribs. Putting weight on is much easier than taking it off.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Are his poops solid? If he's got on and off mushy poops it might mean you are overfeeding or maybe he has a touch of something like EPI.

5 cups kind of seems like a lot (I only feed a little over 2 1/2 -- 72 pound active female), but if he's not overweight I wouldn't cut back. Just maybe look for a reason he might not be absorbing quite as much food.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

His poop is great. I think he would do just fine on 4 so maybe I will cut back and do 4 instead of 5.

He gets 2 treats a day, they are the Wellness yogurt and fruit squares.
He doesn't feel squishy to me?  But I can feel ribs. 

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> Do you think 5 cups of food a day is too much?


The number of cups per day is not the way to determine if he's eating the right amount of food. The amount of kcals per cup can vary from as little as 300 to nearly 600 depending on what food you're using, so the amount of cups he gets each day is a meaningless number. 

The best way is to gauge his condition - you should be able to easily feel his ribs and maybe see one or two (depending on the plushness of his coat). He should have a nip in at the waist when viewed from above and a tuck up when viewed from the side. If that describes his condition well, no matter if you're feeding him 2-1/2 cups a day or 5 cups a day, then he's eating the correct amount. If not, adjust accordingly.

I haven't checked the calories in Wolf King vs Blue Buffalo, but that may be why he's losing weight. I'd suggest you look them up (either on the bag or the company website) and do a comparison.


----------



## maquignon (Feb 26, 2010)

80 pounds is the upper range weight for a German Shepherd. A moderately active 80 pound dog needs about 1955 calories per day to maintain his weight. Blue Wilderness Duck has 410 calories per cup. 1955 divided by 410 = 4 3/4 cup so you are close to the mark if your dog is not overweight. That is a good way to estimate your dogs requirements but the only true way is if he is at his optimum weight (not underweight or overweight) and does not lose or gain, that is right for him. If he loses, increase a little; if he gains, decrease a little - very simple. Dogs are just like us in the fact that they have differing rates of metabolism. Some require more, some less. I have one dog that eats half the suggested amount on the bag and has thrived on it for two years.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't say so. Frag weighs about 80lbs now at 8 months and he's eating 5 cups a day, and he's LEAN. Not sure on his height though.. Frag isn't neutered either, and I'd say if your guy looks healthy, or is losing weight, than you're not feeding too much. If you posted some pictures, we could probably help tell you if that was a good amount for him, or if maybe he needed more. 

Some dogs just burn calories a lot easier, and other not so much. Of course, the amount of energy and exercise they get plays a large part; Frag runs for about an hour 3 times a week with a lot of training and play inside, then he goes to the dog park and runs non stop for a few good hours 3 times a week with training and then gets a day off to recouperate. I think if he'd actually eat it, we could feed him 6 or 7 cups and he wouldn't get fat or even fill out much. He just won't eat it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> *Do you think 5 cups of food a day is too much? How many cups do you feed your GSD?*
> 
> *All opinions welcomed*


no real way to answer this question without seeing his body condition...its impossible to answer without just guessing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't tell otherwise.. From the side, as well as from the top looking down!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Calorie wise... cup to cup. 

Solid Gold (364/cup) = 1820 for 5 cups
Wilderness (410/cup) = 2050 for 5 cups

So to get roughly the same amount of food, you will need 4.5 cups of Wilderness. (4.5 = 1845 kcal)

That is assuming that the calories are being metabolized the same


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My Shep/Rottie mix weighs 75 lbs. He gets Natural Balance (food allergies). I feed him 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 in the evening. His weight is excellent. I feed him more if I exercise him a lot. But in the winter, that's what I feed him...and he actually gained weight from being 67 lbs when he was more lean in the summer due to swimming, hiking, etc. But since he doesn't have a double coat (he's got the Doberman/Rottie build), you can clearly see if he's over weight or not. He's solid muscle and goes in at the waist. He's also 7 years old.

My chow mix is only 46 lbs. He definitely goes in at the waist (not fat by any stretch of the imagination). He gets a little over a cup in the morning of the Natural Balance and a little over a cup in the evening.

I do give them raw carrots as snacks and a RARE peanut butter stuffed kong on occasion. I also may add olive oil, yogurt, or egg to their food.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

maquignon said:


> 80 pounds is the upper range weight for a German Shepherd.


If the dog is to standard, sure. But given how many aren't bred to standard anymore, just going by weight is certainly not appropriate to judge condition based off of. We have a very large very lean and active 95 lb male GSD. No idea of his breeding as he was adopted. He is a true 95 lbs, and lean/fit. He would be emaciated if he was 80 lbs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*He is the black one on the left*


















*He is 27' 1/2*
*80 pounds*
*1 year old*
*Not neutered*

*I have been feeding him 4 cups a day for about 3-4 weeks now*

*I will try to take better pictures tonight*

*Thank you!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does he look too big?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Not to me, i see a waist and a tummy tuck. But you know black is slimming right??? So maybe he just wears it well... lol. If you take pictures tonight, try to get a top down picture and a side picture (if that makes sense) and try to use natural light. 

He actually reminds me a lot of Koda...Minus the sugar butt and silver legs. He is the same height as Koda too, so I think the 4 1/2 cups should be fine.  He is unaltered too, so his little boy hormones are helping keep his metabolism pretty high. Gorgeous boy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are the pictures I took tonight. 




























Had to throw this picture in hahaha


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

imo he looks lean and fit in those pics.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

maquignon said:


> 80 pounds is the upper range weight for a German Shepherd.


Actually, it's not - the top of the standard for a male is 40 kg, or just over 88 pounds: United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Standard 

80 pounds is just a couple over the mid-point of 77 pounds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does he look ok Debbie?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

From your pictures, he looks fine to me - pretty boy! He IS oversized in height, males should be no more than 25.59", but his weight seems good for his build. The true test can only be done in person though, I run my hand down my dogs' sides frequently to see if I need to adjust the amount of food they're getting. I want to easily feel the ribs, and if I can't I cut back a bit.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

His father and mother were both big. I think his mother was 85 or 90 and the dad was 98 pounds.

I can feel his ribs. I think he looks good, they ex thinks he's too skinny but I dont want a fat GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone else?

pictures on page 2


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> pictures on page 2


lol. Yes I think he looks great.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think he looks great, and as long as you can feel his ribs, I'd keep feeding him as much as you are. 

We just started upping Frag's food intake today again. I think he's going through a growth spurt..  I'm excited to see what he maxes out at.. his father was 120 and his mom was 90. So far he's 80. Hopefully he won't eat me out of house and home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinisters mom was I think close to 90 pounds, his dad was 98 pounds.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

I think he looks fantastic!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I also think he looks great. It is hard to tell with the coat but I don't think he is overweight at all. We rescued our Ace and right now he is 14 months old and is 106 pounds. The vet swears he isn't over weight just bigger for the breed. He gets 4 cups of Nutro a day. Sometimes he won't even eat that much. So hard to tell.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow Ace is a big boy!

Have you measured him?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Wow Ace is a big boy!
> 
> Have you measured him?


No and I have been meaning to do that. I will try to do it tonight. Do you measure from hips to shoulders? and then floor to shoulders?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I only measured Sinister floor to shoulder


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think his weight looks great!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you 

My ex boyfriend thought he looked too skinny


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I find that a lot of people think that GSD's (and sadly most other breeds as well) at a proper weight are skinny. Most people are used to fat dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinisters GSD buddy Cujo is 6 months older than Sinister, they are the same size now and I think Cujo is almost 95 pounds now :shocked:


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

pff to your ex. he must think Sinister is a German Sausage dog. lol That's the only time he would be considered under weight. Good thing you got a German SHEPHERD dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> pff to your ex. he must think Sinister is a German Sausage dog. lol That's the only time he would be considered under weight. Good thing you got a German SHEPHERD dog.


:rofl:


----------

